# Main fuse keeps blowing?



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey everyone, so I'm at this ride, I've been riding all day. Then tonight I cut my Brute off for about 3 min. I go to start it back up and I get no power from the atv. The only thing I have power wise is the accessories on the bike (stereo and manual fan switch). When you turn if it on key wise, I get no power. As soon as I pop a new fuse into the 30 amp spot, it automatically blows. Any insight of what I should look for?

Brenton


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Definitely have a carrier of power grounded out somewhere


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yep he tells the truth. most of the shorts ive seen on the brutes were the wires rubbing the radiator support do to the tight spot then everyone runs snorkels through that area and squeezes the wires in there


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone know exactly what the 30 amp fuse controls?

Brenton


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The 30amp is your MAIN fuse...if it blows its just like pulling off a battery cable, no power to anything


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

What about the two other 10 amp fuses, what do they control so I can take those 2 sets of wiring out of my hunt for my grounded power issue?

Brenton


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

one 10 amp is the fuel pump, one is the accessory, and theres a 15 amp (i believe its a 15) that is for your engine brake


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the bottom of the fuse box lid (i think) says where they go . there is a diagram. if i recall correctly


----------

